# ***NOTICE*** Do NOT post questions here



## Perseus (Apr 15, 2016)

This section is for discussing anything relating to technology that doesn't fit into the other forums such as general tutorials, news, guides and how-tos. 

Please post all your questions, requests here:

*Questions and Answers*

Thank you,

Your Moderation Staff


----------

